# Moving to UK from India



## jkm2010 (May 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I am moving to UK next month with my wife & 2 year old kid. Need help from people out there in understanding few things. I will be earning around GBP 50,000per annum before tax.

1) My Office is in Sunbury and would like to Rent an apartment in a location which is close to Sunbury and also where most Indians live. An half hour commute is OK with me.

2) What would be the rents like (for One BHK or Two BHK apartment)?

3) How I commute to my work & going around in weekends etc.

4) What will be other costs?

Thanks for Your help,
WR.....JKM


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try this link 

Property to rent in Sunbury-On-Thames - Houses & Flats to rent in Sunbury-On-Thames

Also Google Sunbury lots of information,

Hepa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Try this link
> 
> Property to rent in Sunbury-On-Thames - Houses & Flats to rent in Sunbury-On-Thames
> 
> Also Google Sunbury lots of information.


As a place to live, Sunbury-on-Thames is a suburban location, predominantly English with relatively few ethnic minorities. If you prefer to live where there are lots of Indians, think of Southall, or a bit closer like Hounslow or Feltham. Rents will be lower than in Sunbury.


----------

